# I know this will get a rise out of people.....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So lets look what is going on right now in our political system and compare it to somethings that happened in history.

I know everyone likes to throw the word out at Trump and Trump supporters as they are NAZI's. Lets look at some history.

1. Hitler/Nazi Germany controlled the Media. Hitler was a great propagandist. He got people to rally behind him, youth groups to worship him and his ideology, etc. Now I will agree that Trump is a good propagandist too with his MAGA campaign and want to get people back behind NATIONALISM... ie: our country First over others. It is what Hitler did too..... but now the simmilarites will end.

2. When Hitler came into power.... he tightened up the gun control laws in Germany. They already had some strict policies in place but Hitler went around and started to confiscate some weapons from people. I am not saying the holocaust or anything is tied directly to gun control. I am saying is that a dictator made tight gun laws tighter. Which group in the USA wants stricter gun laws and really controls the media narrative....The ironic party is that the extremists who want total gun banishment in the USA say "that is why we have the police to protect us".... (SEE BELOW)

3. Defund Police... HItler/Nazi germany Defunded the police and instituted his own police forces... ie: Brown Shirts. Who is talking about defunding the police and have a different type of police force in the nation? Wasn't it the same people who were screaming to take away your guns?

4. Curfews and Lock Downs....Hitler did this to control the Jewish population. He had a curfew of 8 pm to 7 am... or something like that. He did this to control the people. What happened with COVID... Who is wanting longer lockdowns???

Now I am not trying to say that Democrats are Nazi's. What I am saying is when people throw that word out who really is acting like a Nazi... other than the propaganda by Trump with his USA first.... the rest isn't him. But if you want to point to propaganda... how about Obama's "CHANGE" push. BTW... as a guy who studied marketing... it was brilliant. People didn't even know what "change" Obama was talking about all they knew is they wanted it. I remember talking with family members and asking them.... what "change" do you agree with by Obama... and they couldn't answer that question. That shows great marketing.

I am just saying look at history and how things end up bad. You can see the same thing happened in any communist country, the old "serf" english style of law...ie: Kings owning all the lands and peasants, etc. What is happening now in our country isn't good. It could be on the verge of something bad as we speak. I am saying be careful and see who is trying to get a power grab because of all of this. It could be Dem's or Rep's. Just beware history repeats itself if you let it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/12 ... 7777293314

So lets get this straight about the "autonomas" or CHAZ in Seatle...

1. Walls/border
2. Gaurds at those borders asking for "papers" to see where you are from
3. Armed gaurds asking for papers and stuff while in the "zone".
4. Shaking down of businesses
5. Lawless actions going inside the "border"

Remember these same protesters and ANTIFA... were against the borders with Mexico... against Voter ID laws... against police. Again what does this sound like to you.... What happened in NAZI Germany. People were asked to see papers by armed gaurds.

Again this isn't the normal Democrats. So I am not blaming them. This is the extremist side of the Left. But right now you are not hearing anyone on the Left denouncing what is happening. You dont hear the media saying... this is bad. You dont hear the Govenor of that state or Mayor of that city Denouncing what is going on. Like I stated... be careful if you dont speak up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Again this isn't the normal Democrats. So I am not blaming them. This is the extremist side of the Left. But right now you are not hearing anyone on the Left denouncing what is happening. You dont hear the media saying... this is bad. You dont hear the Govenor of that state or Mayor of that city Denouncing what is going on. Like I stated... be careful if you dont speak up.


The crickets speak volumes. If they don't speak up it's because the agree. If they don't speak up soon or worse defend these actions it means it is the average democrat.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

yall just stoppppppp it with all that truth nonsense... it just does not fit the narrative :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The crickets speak volumes. If they don't speak up it's because the agree. If they don't speak up soon or worse defend these actions it means it is the average democrat.


You will hear some say.... "well people dont speak up against trump".... YES THEY DO. But has Trump supporters taken over a building, rioted, screamed FU and spit on cops, throw water bottles at police, burn down buildings, etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another one.... and can go both ways on this....

Many liberal reporters and news outlets (and some Democratic Representatives) are screaming about "wearing a mask".... But when someone says "It is my body and my choice not to wear a mask"... they kick and scream. But if it is about abortion the "it is my choice and my body" arguement is ok. Again one isn't and one is. Like I mentioned it can go the same if you say abortion vs mask.

Just like pointing out Hypocrisies on all ends of the spectrum. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/zionist_report/stat ... 2181823489

This is the second place I have posted the above.

So in the CHAZ area they are promoting SEGREGATION!!!

What political party did this as well..... oke: oke:

Lets fight Facism with allowing segregation. uke:


----------

